# BIOS set for Intel Only, fails to use driver?



## paracoder (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm using one of the Optimus systems that is obviously an issue.. however I'm not really interested in getting the Nvidia side working as my FreeBSD install is purely for development.

Currently, I have X running with the scfb driver, and the BIOS is set for integrated (Intel Only) graphics. It would be nice to have the graphics a bit smooth. If the scfb wasn't having some bugs and strange effects going on I wouldn't mind at all.. using a tiling WM anyway.

The second I try to switch back to the Intel driver, X no longer works..
Despite only enabling the one, the log still spits it out as there being two with modesetting.

How can I just get the HD530 going? This is a Lenovo y700-15ISK notebook. Any help is appreciated.

Log is located at: https://pastebin.com/6Eyyr4xF


----------



## paracoder (Aug 31, 2018)

Nope. I was not sure if that was the correct one for my chipset. I'm used to Nvidia 

I will try that and get back to you! (thanks for the help)

Edit:

Entered that in and rebooted. Still cannot start X.

Only config file I'm using is this:

(10-intel.conf in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d)
Section "Device"
         Identifier "Card0"
         Driver "intel"
         #BusID  "PCI:0:0:2:0"
EndSection


#####
Note: removed, see links below for error/config files.


----------



## reptar (Sep 1, 2018)

need to look in your Xorg.0.log

/var/log/

could also be dependent on how you are starting X; gdm, slim, startx, exec WM?...


----------



## shkhln (Sep 1, 2018)

paracoder said:


> HD530



https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## paracoder (Sep 2, 2018)

Was having some power issues, here are the associated config files and output logs:

X11 Error: https://pastebin.com/6kZANAuV

Xorg Configuration: https://pastebin.com/8kfkfdGL

rc.conf: https://pastebin.com/Ut4VYp7A

loader.conf: https://pastebin.com/azHQwJVy

I'm using startx directly, not a huge fan of display managers. 

I was able to find this 'thread' of emails: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2016-May/060955.html which seems to deal with the similar issue. Why the HD530 isn't listed on the Graphics page I do not know, but it certainly isn't the first time this issue has been encountered. Just doesn't seem to be much documentation as far as the fix since then..


----------



## shkhln (Sep 3, 2018)

paracoder said:


> Why the HD530 isn't listed on the Graphics page I do not know, but it certainly isn't the first time this issue has been encountered. Just doesn't seem to be much documentation as far as the fix since then..




This page is not supposed to directly mention each GPU in the universe:


> The tables below are *not* an exhaustive list of supported hardware. Hardware is only listed if and when it has been explicitly tested/confirmed by developers and/or users.



Your relevant bit of documentation is there:


> Intel | Intel i915 HD Graphics | Skylake | Works | 11-STABLE | Available via drm-next-kmod port


----------



## paracoder (Sep 4, 2018)

Saying it works in a list and getting it to work are obviously different things.

I installed drm-next-kmod and put it in as is recommended. Tried with and without xorg configuration files. I still end up with the same "No device found" error.. :/

Current rc.conf:

```
zfs_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
powerd_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
#kld_list="i915kms drmn"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
sysrc mysql_enable="yes"
mysql_enable="yes"
sysrc apache24_enable="YES"
apache24_enable="YES"
```
Loader.conf:

```
zfs_load="YES"
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
linux_enable="YES"
linux64_enable="YES"
#hald_enable="YES"
#dbus_enable="YES"
#i915kms_load="YES"
#if_iwm_load="YES"
```
Am I missing something obvious..? >.<


----------



## shkhln (Sep 4, 2018)

paracoder said:


> I still end up with the same "No device found" error.. :/



What does this "No device found" error actually look like?


----------



## Junkie (Sep 4, 2018)

paracoder said:


> Saying it works in a list and getting it to work are obviously different things.
> 
> I installed drm-next-kmod and put it in as is recommended. Tried with and without xorg configuration files. I still end up with the same "No device found" error.. :/
> 
> ...





paracoder said:


> Saying it works in a list and getting it to work are obviously different things.
> 
> I installed drm-next-kmod and put it in as is recommended. Tried with and without xorg configuration files. I still end up with the same "No device found" error.. :/
> 
> ...


Well, if it's true 





> Nope. I was not sure if that was the correct one for my chipset. I'm used to Nvidia


 and you're using nvidia video, you should install nvidia-driver first (x11/nvidia-driver with `cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver` if you're using ports for apps install or with `pkg install nvidia-driver`, remove kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko" from rc.conf and configure Xorg with `nvidia-xconfig`


----------



## paracoder (Sep 4, 2018)

Actually, I have my nvidia chip turned off. I'm not needing a serious GPU pump on BSD (what game would you play that would need it? ..lol.. )

It is working now. I was forced to reboot earlier so I went and removed all config files before doing so, and for the first time the screen went black during boot and then came back with the driver loaded. Apparently there is a difference between loading it without any configuration and loading it with the driver "intel" set. 

For those in the future that may be looking: having the x86-video-intel driver is not "all" you need. Whether it's being utilized or not, I am unsure - however installing the drm-next-mod and loading it with the "kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko" is what is needed to actually load the card. 

Whether this helps with continuing on in an optimus-based setup, I do not know. I have no need to figure it out at the moment, but if I do, I'll try to update this post with my results.

Thank you all for the help - it's much appreciated!


----------



## Junkie (Sep 4, 2018)

paracoder said:


> Actually, I have my nvidia chip turned off. I'm not needing a serious GPU pump on BSD (what game would you play that would need it? ..lol.. )



Well I successfully played in Bioshock with wine and Nvidia


----------

